# How To Behave



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

excellent. Thanks for posting that :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Toshi said:


> excellent. Thanks for posting that :lol:


Yeh, i agree LOL!!!!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Brilliant   and good to see you about Roy

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Spot on :lol: and it's also good to be included as part of the 0.1% of forums :rofl:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cheers roy


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Good one :rltb:


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

magnet said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > excellent. Thanks for posting that :lol:
> ...


You're just a Nazi you are :tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

STEP 6 :notworthy: :lol:

Who's gonna be 1st to take this off Topic? :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great post Roy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

says nothing about moaning about speeds or logging on problems though.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> says nothing about moaning about speeds or logging on problems though.


   :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

magnet said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > excellent. Thanks for posting that :lol:
> ...


Damn beat me to it!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

:lol: Brilliant. This one should be pinned asap and made required reading!


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

that s sorted out the forum rules , anyone caught breaking them shall for ever be referred to as a Nazi.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> STEP 6 :notworthy: :lol:
> 
> Who's gonna be 1st to take this off Topic? :lol:


 h34r: Who's going to be the first to make a comment about step 5


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

forgotten


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

step


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

five


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

h34r:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Definitely worth making sticky Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

With a link in the totty thread :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rule 3... oh no thats Monty Python... phew, I was close to being OT there...  

Great vid Roy


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stan said:


> Definitely worth making sticky Roy.


ok how do you make sticky roy ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You win Jason fftopic: :lol:

cover him in treacle I guess :huh:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

CHUN LEE DID ALWAYS HAVE GREAT THIGHS!!!!!

N E 1 ELS RGREE WIV DAT!?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely worth making sticky Roy.
> ...


I don't like your Nazi overtones. Remember, capitalisation, punctuation and grammar. :tongue2: 

Seriously, to make Roy "sticky" you would have to find a way to make him take interest in the forum again. He's more interested in his new family than the trivial tripe that is often posted here, I suspect.

He may prove me wrong and make this thread "sticky", or get back to reality as other's have. 

@Rumpty- boy, it's nearly Thursday. I'll be here if you will


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Step 5 is completely wrong









Having a higher post count obviously _does_ make one more worthy & valuble to society :king:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Step 5 is completely wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI ALL NEW BOY HERE !... **** try again later


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent guide......although I haven't curled one out in Aunties teapot for a while now :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I HEAR AND OBEY O MASTER...

(Damn.)


----------

